# 2018 CAROLINA SKIFF 1655 JVX $21,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS A SUPER CLEAN BOAT HAS GPS, PLENTY STORAGE, LIVE WELL TRIM TABS , READY TO GO FISH POWERED WITH A SUZUKI 50 HP MOTOR LOW HOURS UNDER 100 CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140































































*


----------

